# Thai/Chinese Pink Preserved Eggs?



## devora (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi ya'll--

These eggs are readily available in some parts of Asia. (hope this pic link works. ya should see a flat of pink eggs)

pink eggs: preserved for a few months, Chiang Mai, Thailand

They are delicious and yet so odd to a traditional Western palate/eye. Inside the white is jellied and dark, the yolk is green. They're dyed pink in order to tell them apart from other eggs. 

Anyone know how to make them? (What a dork I was for not asking when living in Thailand!)


----------



## giggler (Apr 18, 2009)

This is all I could find...

Pink Eggs - Thailand Forum

sounds interesting..

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## giggler (Apr 18, 2009)

here's some more..

Wow!

Grocery Ninja: Thousand-Year-Old Eggs and the Horse Urine Myth | Serious Eats

Eric.


----------

